# The UK-M Thread



## Lorian

.. here lies a temporary home for orphaned UK-M users whilst the forum moves!


----------



## Lorian

I'll post updates here for UK-M users.

*0745:* So far so good, database is backed up and 80% copied to the staging server. The main site files (LOTS of attachments!) are currently being zipped.


----------



## Lorian

*0810:* The database is being restored to the staging server and site files are still being zipped. This process looks like it'll take another 45 mins and then I can start actually importing everything to the new server.


----------



## bigforbday

how long will it take u think?


----------



## Lorian

bigforbday said:


> how long will it take u think?


That's a hard question to answer at this stage. The longest step will be importing the database from the staging server to the live server (which is the next step). It may take an hour, it may take 5+ hours. Once the process starts I'll be able to see how fast it's going and then I'll post here with an estimate.


----------



## AlanS

You're a busy guy, working so early on a Saturday...poor fella!


----------



## latblaster

I feel so alone.. 

Don't drink too much coffee Lorian.


----------



## Lorian

*0935:* So far so good. Everything is now being imported to the live server. It looks like it'll take about 2 hours.


----------



## Lorian

AlanS said:


> You're a busy guy, working so early on a Saturday...poor fella!


Tell me about it - I woke up at 0615 so thought I may as well make a start!



latblaster said:


> Don't drink too much coffee Lorian.


I limit myself to 1 mug  .. the sausage sandwich helped though


----------



## AlanS

I see you, and raise you 

Up at 3am for a 5am start at work, plus having to feed and change one twin baby 3 times overnight...

...schooled!


----------



## Lorian

AlanS said:


> I see you, and raise you
> 
> Up at 3am for a 5am start at work, plus having to feed and change one twin baby 3 times overnight...


Ouch.

If we had a bowing emoticon I'd use it now...


----------



## Queenie

I feel LOST!! lol


----------



## Lorian

*1105:* Small issue with the database import, resorting to plan B which is simply an alternate method of importing everything. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lorian

*1235:* Back on track now. 

All data has been migrated to the new server.

Currently upgrading the forum software to the latest version.

Final steps will be checking everything works. As long as there's no issues we should be back online by 2pm.


----------



## 2004mark

This place looks well gay


----------



## AlanS

2004mark said:


> This place looks well gay


Seriously? It's the exact same format as your place 

Edit: errr errr well..... maybe that's why you fit in here so well!

.....ha!

.......yeah!

(I think that shown him!...........)


----------



## latblaster

How many people are helping you Lorian?


----------



## Jayster

2004mark said:


> This place looks well gay


Yeah, it's like being up town on a Saturday night. Everyone wants to fight you


----------



## Queenie

2004mark said:


> This place looks well gay


Mark behave yourself! We are guests here u know!!


----------



## Lorian

latblaster said:


> How many people are helping you Lorian?


It's just me.

Almost there now!


----------



## AlanS

Exactly Queenie

Once your place is back up and running...I'm banning all your asses!


----------



## Queenie

AlanS said:


> Exactly Queenie
> 
> Once your place is back up and running...I'm banning all your asses!


You big meanie


----------



## latblaster

8 mins to go!!


----------



## Lorian

Done!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk

It may take a few hours before everyone see the new board.

If you are still seeing the closed notice from this morning, don't worry. Just check back in a few hours.


----------



## AlanS

You heard the man.....














Queenie said:


> You big meanie


Nah you're alright


----------

